# Mini Laptop Doesn't have CD/DVD Drive



## nakiesha

Hi, I just baught a Minilaptop made by MCI or MIC, and it doesn't have a CD/DVD drive. I want to install Microsoft office "Student Version", which I've already purchased, but I don't know how to install it whithout a drive to put the software in. There is a trial version of office on the laptop, and I'm wondering if there is a way to enter the key code when the trial ends. Someone told me that wouldn't work since the trial version is probably Office Proffesianal, not Student, and that I would have to un-install that version to be able to instal the studen version. My concern with trying to download the studen verian from the net, is will it give me a chance to enter the key code from the package I already have, or will it expect my to buy it online? I tried going to microsoft office's webpage for tech support, but they want you to eneter the key code right then to get 60days of support. I haven't opened the package yet, and am not sure if I'm going to keep it, so I don't want to open it just to get tech support. Does any suggestions?


----------



## Bill16857

You could purchase an external cd/dvd drive which would be useful for future installations


----------



## magichater

Hi i purchased one of these the other day there excellent if your drive has stopped working.

Goto eBay in your country and serahc for external DVD writer and you will find some ranging from around $25 or £15.

This will then just plug into youe USB port.

Hope this helps


----------



## mobility

i agree with magichater get a external cd drive. ive never owned one but i am gonna get a netbook and at pc world the guys let me plug in a external drive and it worked perfectly, of course that drive an't from ebay but still it works.


----------



## Constance

I am having the same issue.
I was wondering if there is a way to connect my new mini computer to my regular laptop.
Then I could use the cd/dvd drive from my regular laptop to install the software onto my new mini laptop.

I am only moderately computer savvy.  Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## DMGrier

Does your mini laptop have wireless? because you can hook up your laptops together through wireless.


----------



## diduknowthat

Just get a USB CD Drive. My Dell Latitude XT came with one and it works perfectly.


----------

